# Mounted birds in garage?



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I was wondering, I have an attached garage that is sheet rocked and insulated but not heated. Its clean, cable tv, fridge, you know.. Well I have had a few bird mounts out there for a few years now and haven't noticed any change in them color wise or anything, but am thinking of puting some more out there but don't want to wreck them in the long term effects of things either. *My main concern is if there is a specific temp. range all birds need to stay at to avoid damage or if any other problems could occur.* They currently are and would be plenty high off of the ground to avoid any possible critters. Thanks much.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Great question Goldy! Much like the Gophers winning the WCHA Final Five...It's not a good idea, unless you have a stable temp...Humidity comes into play and any wetness could have long term or even short term damaging efects...Depending how your bird was put together, it might look fine for a few years, but you will see it go to hell much quicker! I would avoid it, until you have it heated! GO SIOUX!


----------

